# this building reminds me...



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Cerulean said:


> Putrajaya Convention Center, Putrajaya, Malaysia vs a UFO


Actually it looks more like this...









Cheshire Cat


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/64066e9463c775fc22eaa4c85ccb0b52/tumblr_mhqi3paTPq1qdmiqro1_1280.jpg


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Skopje/Скопје;101798328 said:


> Skopje, the building of the Public Prosecutor and the Financial Police
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hotel Cruiser in Torremolinos, Spain (construction halted)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

In Tempo, Benidorm:











This guys trousers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have any information about this building,










but it reminds me of a angry frog :lol:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

A frog with teeth.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

Seoul City Hall, 2012:









No explanation needed here, apart from the fact the original building in front of the "wave" was built by the Japanese. Creepy...


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

not creepy at all... but COOL!!

but now that you mentioned Japan, it does remind me of tsunamis.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

wino said:


> not creepy at all... but COOL!!
> 
> but now that you mentioned Japan, it does remind me of tsunamis.


I think that is what he was trying to tell.:|


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Wisma Hayam Wuruk, Jakarta, Indonesia








^^^^ Reminds me of those shopping trays that they have at supermarkets.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hehe....


amgonzal said:


> Robarts Library at University of Toronto has the shape of a turkey:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*We also have a corn on the cob.*

Augsburg Hotelturm








from Wikipedia
Marina City Chicago


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
thank you....very cool...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

KlausDiggy said:


> Augsburg Hotelturm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edible skyscrapers! :lol: :jk:  .


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Sail-shaped highrise*









Hotel Sail City Bremerhaven on Wikipedia


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

KlausDiggy said:


> Augsburg Hotelturm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



petronas twin tower also looks like a corn


----------



## doyle25 (Aug 3, 2013)

You should play it its fun! )


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

KlausDiggy said:


> Hotel Sail City Bremerhaven on Wikipedia


The Dubai version is way better than this thing. But I guess this one is older?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Eric Offereins said:


> The Dubai version is way better than this thing. But I guess *this one is older*?


No hno: , this one has been around since 2008  .


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

*costanera center - chile*

This building reminds me of a horse genitals


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Or womens lipsticks :yes::yes:  .


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

vraem said:


> This building reminds me of a horse genitals






oompaloompa said:


> [/url]
> Santiago de Chile in the winter 2013 por alobos Life, en Flickr


Totally looks like one. Right... :|


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Why should you even be familiar enough to recognize it as such? :shifty:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Exactly what I thought...


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Uh it's almost like the guy wants to trick people into googling some weird stuff...


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

he tricked me and i googled it... it doesn't look like one.


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Totally looks like one. Right... :|


a little more and at its tip made ​​your urine stream


----------



## skanny (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

No joke, I have a coin that looks just like that from when I collected them.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

vraem said:


> This building reminds me of a horse genitals..


^^ well then almost all skyscrapers would remind you that


skanny said:


>


Talking about Chinese heritage..


RockAss said:


> *Guangxi museum of nationalities*











img from dhgate.com
_________


dark_shadow1 said:


> Kingdom Center is a bottle opener:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say it looks more like a potato peeler








img from amazon.com

and bottle opener is 


Highcliff said:


> shanghai world financial center


^^








img from houseandhold.com, thefunctionality.com


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

skanny said:


>


If only the hole was circular hno: .


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

There's one under construction in Guangzhou with a circle hole :lol:


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ Yes








sina.com.cn


big-dog said:


> T/O on 6/13, it's opening a bid for official name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there is one with no hole at all in Abu Dhabi (Aldar headquarters)








ideasgn.com


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> There's one under construction in Guangzhou with a circle hole :lol:





RockAss said:


> ^^ Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which reminds me of this supermarket promo :lol: :


----------



## skanny (Aug 9, 2012)

Seriously , China has some shitty skyscrapers , I'd prefer largely the Boxes in Tokyo or the ultra slim towers of HK !


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Most of the stuff pre-2002 is pretty bad there.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

the Mercury City Tower, Moscow, Russia 's shorter, older brother? :?  



bozenBDJ said:


> Pekanbaru by Rovers Q, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bozenBDJ said:


> *Menara Dang Merdu - Bank Riau Kepri**
> Pekanbaru, Indonesia*
> 
> *HEIGHT:* ??m/??? feet
> ...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

CarltonHill said:


> *W FIFTH AVENUE | 30F | Philippines*


Reminds me of the Eighty8 Office tower in Jakarta + the (now being removed :banana clad pattern of the The Plaza Balikpapan in Balikpapan .


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Evergrey said:


>











http://fanaticus.org/DBA/eyecandy/camps/camp109.html


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> do you know another example that a building reminds anything else?


Great thread *Highcliff* :applause:


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

KUALA LUMPUR | TRX Signature Tower | 452m | 1483ft | 106 fl | U/C

This one reminds me strongly of a giant phallus with balls in different sizes on the base:lol:


----------



## Imagon Hahaha (Aug 3, 2016)

F*ck, spot on people! Spot on!:lol:


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

The building on the right



oltemont said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












wikipedia


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

The cute building in the background at Akhmat Tower construction site...looks like a cheap copy of the upper part of Rose Rotana Tower in Dubai:lol:
Rediculous:lol:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Peachtree Westin by Katie Carpentier, on Flickr

The Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel in Atlanta reminds me of a syringe.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

CityLife - Milano by Ale Muiesan on 500px.com









sandworm from dune


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Crain Communications Building in Chicago, Illinois, USA reminds me of an electric razor.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Crain Communications Building in Chicago, Illinois, USA reminds me of an electric razor.


I am sorry, you are wrong, because the real razor is located in London 😁 😁 😁 
















Strata SE1 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @Ch.W , @little universe, this detail on taipei 101 reminds me a d*ldo 

















DISCUSS: Best Asian Skylines


Osaka, Japan Sea of Lights by Aishy on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com





















The Taipei 101 Building


The rain had stopped when we returned to the mall and, after snacks at a MacDonald’s outlet at Jason’s Marketplace, the mall’s 1,000-pax basement foodcourt, Jandy, Isha and I exit…




worldstotrek.wordpress.com


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Mercedes Benz Stadium in Atlanta, Georgia, USA looks like a stretched a*us.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

yummy, torre glories  😋 😋










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torre_Gl%C3%B2ries


----------

